# Lighting contactors



## Elizabeth7 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm needing to understand how they work


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you an electrician? And what exactly do you need to know?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What is your background ? Just a relay


----------



## Elizabeth7 (Dec 23, 2014)

AK_sparky said:


> Are you an electrician? And what exactly do you need to know?


I have some electrical back ground. I replaced one with no luck. The new contactor does the same as the old. It won't make contact automatically, when manually activated lights come on but contactor won't stay contacted.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Tell them to hire a Pro


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Elizabeth7 said:


> I have some electrical back ground. I replaced one with no luck. The new contactor does the same as the old. It won't make contact automatically, when manually activated lights come on but contactor won't stay contacted.


Was the original one a latching relay? The contactor won't stay contacted? It must be a teenager!!!:laughing:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Hire an electrician.


----------



## Elizabeth7 (Dec 23, 2014)

Not sure what a latching one is. When energized it should pull together, right. Wall switch 120v to contactor 277v to bay lights.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Elizabeth7 said:


> I have some electrical back ground. I replaced one with no luck. The new contactor does the same as the old. It won't make contact automatically, when manually activated lights come on but contactor won't stay contacted.


It sounds like your coil is not powered. Did you wire up the circuit to a switch or photocell or something?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Darlin dear,

277 is no voltage to go playing around with if you do not know exactly what the hell you are doing. I never let my helpers near to it unless I was standing next to them teaching. Get a pro on this.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> *Darlin dear,*
> 
> 277 is no voltage to go playing around with if you do not know exactly what the hell you are doing. I never let my helpers near to it unless I was standing next to them teaching. Get a pro on this.


 Elisabeth could be a man ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> Elisabeth could be a man ?


This is true, but I could also be a talking zebra. Do you guys get Mike Latronic's tv show Board Stories over there? My favorite tv show to watch. 
http://freesurfmagazine.com/Board-Stories/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Elizabeth7 said:


> I have some electrical back ground. I replaced one with no luck. The new contactor does the same as the old. It won't make contact automatically, when manually activated lights come on but contactor won't stay contacted.


if the manual override is working, then there is probably nothing wrong with the contactor. you should be troubleshooting the circuit that activates it "automatically" (timeclock, photocell, logistics company, whatever)


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> This is true, but I could also be a talking zebra. Do you guys get Mike Latronic's tv show Board Stories over there? My favorite tv show to watch.
> http://freesurfmagazine.com/Board-Stories/


 Haven't seen that yet. I remember Mike


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

